

Apple Dumps Google Search For Microsoft's Bing - kosei
http://www.informationweek.com/software/operating-systems/apple-dumps-google-search-for-microsofts-bing/d/d-id/1269398

======
bediger4000
So this means that Microsoft is less of a threat than Google, at least to
Apple, right?

